
Deepfake version of Travis Scott - saadalem
https://genius.com/a/this-fake-travis-scott-song-created-by-artificial-intelligence-sounds-almost-like-the-real-thing
======
bdcravens
Since all of his music is R&Bish auto-tuned, not that hard for a computer to
generate that sound. (I have to admit, I've hit the "get off my lawn" phase,
missing the "good ole days" of "real music" ie 90's hip hop)

~~~
sdinsn
They generated the lyrics and melodies using AI. Everything else was done by a
person, including the vocals.

~~~
wwright
Do you have a link on that? I can’t find it in the HN link.

~~~
squeaky-clean
The Adweek source linked goes into a little more about it, but not much.
Specifically mentioning a model was used for lyrics first, then the AI created
a melodic and percussive arrangement. It doesn't say much more about how it
was done.

I found another article that states they had a real human voice sing the
lyrics (then auto-tuned it to Scott's style), but there's no actual sources
here, or on any other articles I can find.

[https://musebycl.io/digital-data/agency-used-ai-make-
travis-...](https://musebycl.io/digital-data/agency-used-ai-make-travis-bott-
bogus-travis-scott)

~~~
wwright
I did follow through to Adweek, but given that it is Adweek and not NME, I
wasn’t sure how literally to take the word “arrangement” there :-) Thanks!

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
If we take created by AI to mean: machine learning generates a crazy amount of
some things and then humans pick and release the most interesting one, then AI
can create some pretty amazing stuff.

------
etaioinshrdlu
Imagine a GPT2-like algorithm trained on all the world's music. It could then
generate practically any style and probably quite creatively.

Then fine-tune it on a particular artist's style. It will then mimic that
artist. Depending how strongly you fine tune it, you can bias more strongly
towards the target artist or towards general music.

You could then generate music in the same general style as an artist but
taking any amount of inspiration from the rest of the world of music. I
imagine with enough data and the right algorithms it would work very well and
sound fantastic.

The same applies to visual works which I'm sure the reader is familiar with.

Just remember the algorithms we have today are the starting point not the
ending point.

~~~
emptybits
> It could then generate practically any style and probably quite creatively.

Mimicking a style... easy. Delivering a coherent message or story... harder.
Emotional impact... even harder. IMO. But I think these are great goals for an
Artistic Turing Test.

~~~
krapp
Most popular music doesn't deliver a coherent message or emotional impact.

Some genres (i'm looking at you mumble rap) don't even require coherent
_language._

~~~
meowface
You don't need interpretable language for emotional impact or even narrative.
Have you ever felt moved by a song in a language you don't know a word of, or
a purely instrumental song? The same's true of paintings, movies without
dialogue, etc.

Mumble rap is a totally legitimate art form. I just tend to not be a huge fan
of most of the song structures and compositions, personally.

~~~
krapp
It may be art, but being art doesn't make it deep or emotionally impactful.
Even the people who like mumble rap often say they just care about the beat,
not the vocals.

That, to me, means it could probably be generated by an AI. And I'd say the
same of any genre for which repetition matters more than lyricism or
storytelling. I could see a machine coming up with Lil Pump's Gucci Gang[0]
much more easily than Wu Tang's Triumph[1].

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LfJnj66HVQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LfJnj66HVQ)

[1][https://youtu.be/cPRKsKwEdUQ?t=51](https://youtu.be/cPRKsKwEdUQ?t=51)

------
farouqaldori
There isn't any resemblance to Travis Scott besides the obvious "It's
lit"-adlibs to be honest.

I loved the parts where they showed some PHP echoing some HTML to give the
video that hacker vibe.

------
basilamer
The voice was re-recorded and mixed to sound close to Travis's real vocals; no
digital voice reconstruction. However, the reconstruction of his
cadence/melodic style is cool to hear!

~~~
wyxuan
Yeah, if it was like that it would be truly impressive. There project is still
cool nonetheless.

------
d1zzy
Check out AI made black metal, it's not fantastic but also well above garbage.

[https://dadabots.bandcamp.com/album/coditany-of-
timeness](https://dadabots.bandcamp.com/album/coditany-of-timeness)

------
rogerkirkness
I feel like it probably took a lot of tweaking and overlaying the more cogent
things it generated to make this (?). Very impressive though.

~~~
zitterbewegung
If it takes enough tweaking then how do you know it was by AI?

If you don’t see the model or any of the source code or any other process then
aren’t you just cherry picking input ?

~~~
rogerkirkness
I guess there's an argument that the creative process is automated but the
production is not.

------
tcbawo
I'm certain that as the famous musicians die off or retire from performing,
there will be a huge business of recreating their sound and generating new
material.

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
This will be kind of sad since this will limit the market for new musicians
and new styles. We will get so caught up with preserving the past, that we
will ignore opportunities of the present.

~~~
52-6F-62
I like to give humanity the benefit of the doubt in these cases.

I’m not sure if that’s right, but I’d certainly rather not let it taint my
appreciation of music.

I don’t think it will stop people from creating either.

But you might, unfortunately, be onto something with regard to the market.
Maybe less because of what people appreciate, and more because the suits will
pursue the lowest common denominator with the highest revenue potential.

